
Investors hope psychedelics are the new cannabis - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/business/2019/10/19/investors-hope-psychedelics-are-the-new-cannabis-are-they-high
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/tEaVM](http://archive.is/tEaVM)

